# E38 steering wheel tilt



## ant-live2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi,
I'm having probelms with my steering tilt in my 99' e38. It does not automatically adjust anymore. Now it only moves in and out by using switch. It will not move up and down. Any suggestions would be appreciate.

Thanks, 
Anthony


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You might start by checking this - LINK: seat control switch.

It is #7 below, and it controls the tilt and seat control... a common part to break and cause the problem you describe. Sometimes the switch cracks and the connections fail. Wiggle it and see if it helps, then you know it's the problem.

(photo from DavidC)









Which is located behind this trim (photo by deek)









And you can find instructions for removing that trim on www.e38.org .


----------

